# test booster stacked with hormone, pct issue.



## tjp1297 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey guys, new user. Okay so im running 3.3-azo-17a-methyl..... etc. Brand name is Azinol, got it from a local shop here. Im stacking it with animal stacks test booster. Now im set to finish both at the same time, animal stack says to take a week off of test boosters before starting another, but the pct i was planning to use has a test booster in it. This is my second cycle of prohormones ive run. should i quit my animal stack a week early? thanks for any help.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2016)

Post up an introduction and you may get more help.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 25, 2016)

If you are truly running a legitimate ph, you'll need a legitimate pct.  Clomid, nolva, etc.  Chances are you're supressed and a natural test booster will not cut it.  I suggest seeing an endocrinologist, urologist, or obtaining a proper PCT before you damage yourself further.  Just trying to look out for you.

Now, given the fact you bought the product otc means one of two things...  either it's not a PH, maybe a DHEA derived bullshit supplement, or its a true PH that has been tweaked again and again and again to the point where the risk/reward ratio is so far out of balance it's ridiculous.

Post up your blood work and let us review it.

I see it's advertised as having no adverse effects on the liver, yet it is a 17a-methyl...  If I were you I would take that back to where you bought it and kindly shove it up their collective asses.  Either they're lying to you about it being a PH or they're lying to you about the true effects on the body.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2016)

Spongy said:


> If you are truly running a legitimate ph, you'll need a legitimate pct.  Clomid, nolva, etc.  Chances are you're supressed and a natural test booster will not cut it.  I suggest seeing an endocrinologist, urologist, or obtaining a proper PCT



x2 with spongarooney


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 25, 2016)

I had to look up this PH...like sponge said you always need a proper PCT with any PH that includes either nolva/clomid or both for better recovery. Apparently 3.3-azo-17a-methyl is similar to superdrol, 

"According to the Lederle Laboratories researchers, the Methyldiazirinol has an oral anabolic:androgenic ratio of 300:20 when compared to methyl testosterone, giving it a "Q factor" of 15. This provides anabolic to androgenic effects similar to the recently-banned methasterone (superdrol), which was reported to have an anabolic:androgenic ratio of 400:20." So you will need a pct. Don't jump on it until you have one on hand or just choose a different compound all together IMO.

http://prohormonedb.com/view-ingred...-5a-androstan-17b-ol+(Methyldiazirinol)&i=274


----------



## tjp1297 (Jan 25, 2016)

alright i appreciate the help, so for a proper pct, clomid or nolva? and how much for how long?


----------



## tjp1297 (Jan 25, 2016)

and for future reference, should i just stay away from stuff like this? still new to the bodybuilding world. after running 1 andro once and ostariene ive put on about 25 lbs but im still a relatively small guy(5'8, 175 lbs.) from what i understand you guys saying, alot of pro hormones seem to be bull shit, what can i run that is legit? and not super illegal


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> and for future reference, should i just stay away from stuff like this? still new to the bodybuilding world. after running 1 andro once and ostariene ive put on about 25 lbs but im still a relatively small guy(5'8, 175 lbs.) from what i understand you guys saying, alot of pro hormones seem to be bull shit, what can i run that is legit? and not super illegal



Well aside from whether they work or not let's talk about the future.

You jumped into hormones way too soon.  So with the osta and this wannabe sdrol you have of course put on some weight.  Unfortunately that will mask the issues in your diet and training. Trust me it takes years to really understand that part.  So this isn't a knock on you. 

You should get some blood work done. Check free and total test, LH FSH liver values and cholesterol and estradiol. 

Get back to us with results. 

And don't waste money on test boosting supplements anymore.


----------



## tjp1297 (Jan 25, 2016)

alright, ill see about getting it done. thanks for the help. so i should basically just try going natural now? my diet is pretty clean i feel, i eat mainly chicken rice and broccoli. not alot of trash, and i train 5 days a week. i was just looking for an edge.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 25, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> alright, ill see about getting it done. thanks for the help. so i should basically just try going natural now? my diet is pretty clean i feel, i eat mainly chicken rice and broccoli. not alot of trash, and i train 5 days a week. i was just looking for an edge.



Listen to POB. Idk how old you are but stay natty for as long as you can, stick around the forum. Read, ask questions, learn and if you do still decide to jump on gear you will be much better off when that time comes.


----------



## mickems (Jan 25, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> and for future reference, should i just stay away from stuff like this? still new to the bodybuilding world. after running 1 andro once and ostariene ive put on about 25 lbs but im still a relatively small guy(5'8, 175 lbs.) from what i understand you guys saying, alot of pro hormones seem to be bull shit, what can i run that is legit? and not super illegal



if you're new to bodybuilding, there's no need for all the extras. Forget about  phs, test boosters, and real gear etc.. Use that  energy to learn proper training, lifting techniques, nutrition, and how to get the most out of your body naturally. Then when you educate yourself, you can keep yourself healthy and stay out of trouble.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 25, 2016)

Keep up finding real clomid n nolva.  Ur going to need both for pct.  


Next start off by reading sons sticky posts here and other sites.  U have lots to learn.  

Need address liver control and the keep your blood pressure in check.  


GL man


----------

